# Hey Mike!!



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Just wondering... how much (actually, how LITTLE) could you sell us a road bike with FULL Shimano 105 group? Preferably with a CF frame, but aluminum would be OK. Wheel quality not a huge issue either... Something like a Moto- version of the Kestrel Evoke.....

I have an Immortal Ice, see, and I need a back up bike. And, I bet a full 105 gruppo Moto would be a big sell...... :thumbsup:


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

cyclesport45 said:


> Just wondering... how much (actually, how LITTLE) could you sell us a road bike with FULL Shimano 105 group? Preferably with a CF frame, but aluminum would be OK. Wheel quality not a huge issue either... Something like a Moto- version of the Kestrel Evoke.....
> 
> I have an Immortal Ice, see, and I need a back up bike. And, I bet a full 105 gruppo Moto would be a big sell...... :thumbsup:



We are looking at doing that now that Shimano has lower the price on complete 105

Would you think compact double? or triple?


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Compact! Triples are a pain in the brain to keep tuned. 

Or will the 105 have a cassette with say, a 13 to 27 gearing range?


----------

